# Beispiel. WinCC Flex PC RT. X-Y Kurven mittels ActiveX.



## JesperMP (3 September 2010)

(Dies ist für Larry Laffer).

Ich verwende der Csxgraph ActiveX Komponent von chestysoft.

Damit kann ich Kurven frei programmieren, wo jeden Kurven-Punkt mit X-Achse und Y-Achse Werte gegeben wird.

Es gibt einige Einschränkungen.
Man kann nicht Punkte und Linien misschen. Es heisst entweder Punkte oder Linien.
Man kann nicht zwei Kurve-Linien mit dieselbe Farbe starten.
Man kan nur ganz-Zahligen Werte darstellen.
Der ActiveX funktioniert nicht bei Win CE.


```
Dim chart, i, Xm, Co
 
On Error Resume Next
 
Set chart=HmiRuntime.Screens("F07a_XmCo_points").ScreenItems("XmCoPlot")
chart.Password = "xxxxxxxxxxxxx" ' Der Paswort bekommt man von Chestysoft.
chart.ClearData
chart.GraphType = 3
chart.PointStyle = 1
chart.ShowLine = False 
chart.OriginX = 36
chart.OriginY = 462
chart.MaxX = 560
chart.MaxY = 462
chart.XTop = 650
chart.YTop = 500
chart.YOffset = -100
chart.XGrad = 50
chart.YGrad = 100
chart.LegendX = 400
chart.LegendY = 20
 
If Err.Number <> 0 Then
 ShowSystemAlarm "XmCoPlot error #1" & Err.Number & " " & Err.Description
 Err.Clear 
 Exit Sub
End If
 
chart.AddExtraLine 36, 385, 580, 385 , 1, 0, &hE0E0E0E0 
 
chart.PointSize = 1
For i = 0 To 64
 If SmartTags("plot_debug_on") Then
  SmartTags("plot_debug_i") = i
 End If
 Co = i * 10
 Xm = Int((SmartTags("KURV_VISU")(i)) * 100 )
 If SmartTags("plot_debug_on") Then
  SmartTags("plot_debug_co") = Co
  SmartTags("plot_debug_xm") = Xm
 End If

 If Co <> 0 Then 
       chart.AddPoint Co , Xm, &hFFFF77, "WD/CO Adapted [%/%]" '&hFFFF77=light blue. Wont be more light blue than that.
    End If
 
    If Err.Number <> 0 Then
     ShowSystemAlarm "XmCoPlot error # 2" & Err.Number & " " & Err.Description
     Err.Clear 
     Exit Sub
    End If

Next
 
chart.PointSize = 2
For i = 0 To 64
 If SmartTags("plot_debug_on") Then
  SmartTags("plot_debug_i") = i
 End If
 Xm = Int((SmartTags("XmCO_ST1_Xm")(i)) * 100 )
 Co = Int((SmartTags("XmCO_ST1_Co")(i)) * 10 )
 If SmartTags("plot_debug_on") Then
  SmartTags("plot_debug_co") = Co
  SmartTags("plot_debug_xm") = Xm
 End If

 If Co <> 0 Then 
       chart.AddPoint Co , Xm, vbBlack, "WD/CO Meas [%/%]"
    End If
 
    If Err.Number <> 0 Then
     ShowSystemAlarm "XmCoPlot error # 3" & Err.Number & " " & Err.Description
     Err.Clear 
     Exit Sub
    End If

Next
 
chart.DrawGraph
 
If Err.Number <> 0 Then
 ShowSystemAlarm "XmCoPlot error #4" & Err.Number & " " & Err.Description
 Err.Clear 
    Set chart=Nothing
 Exit Sub
End If
 
Set chart=Nothing
```
 
Angehängt sind zwei Beispiele. Ein Beispiel mit Linien. Ein Besipiel mit ein Streufeld (Punkte).

Viel Glück damit !


----------



## Larry Laffer (3 September 2010)

Hallo Jesper,
auch noch einmal auf diesem Weg :
Vielen Dank für den wirklich tollen Beitrag !!!

Gruß
Larry


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 September 2010)

Jasper, kannst du mal schreiben wie teuer das ActiveX ist und 
wie die zusammenarbeit mit den Lieferanten funktioniert, ist zb.
die Doku gut?


----------



## JesperMP (3 September 2010)

Hallo Helmut.

Hier findest du Trial Version, Handbuch, Preise (60 USD für ein Entwickler Lizenz):
http://www.chestysoft.com/xgraph/default.asp

edit: Doku ist ein bisschen minimal.


----------



## funkdoc (6 September 2010)

hallo leute!

ich bin selber eigentlich kein java programmierer ( eher code-schnipsler)...
aber mit java hat man echt mal ne alternative zu den sehr beschränkten wincc Kurven tools.

mit java ist theoretisch alles frei programmierbar, einfache mehrlinige/punktierte kurven, histogramme, verschiedenste diagramme und und und...
per SQL query denk ich mal, ist das keine grosse sache.
der vorteil: kostet nix

EDIT: ich glaub bei dem programm:
http://www.eltima.com/de/products/java-chart/
braucht man nicht wirklich viel Java erfahrung

oder eben selber bissl rumschnipseln 
http://java-source.net/open-source/charting-and-reporting

grüsse


----------



## JesperMP (6 September 2010)

Und wie bindest du Java Programme in WinCC Flex PC RT ein ?


----------



## funkdoc (6 September 2010)

über die webbrowser einbindung.
eine selbstgebastelte html seite anzeigen, wo du dein java applet drin startest/ausführst.

es lässt sich das eingebettete fenster pixelgenau einstellen von der grösse her...
der einzige nachteil ist der abgestufte 3d rahmen des embedded browser in wincc flex.
hab leider noch keine möglichkeit gefunden den zu umgehen, so dass man gar nix merkt das das ein browser ist und glaubt das gehört direkt zur visu.

EDIT: funktioniert aber eben nur auf pc's und panels mit winCE, win2000/XP, win vista/7, winmobil...
auf allen anderen panels und terminals mit einer linux distribution als OS funktioniert es nicht, da hier kein MS internet explorer vorhanden ist.
hab mich aber für die linux geschichte noch nicht wirklich auseinandergesetzt.

grüsse


----------



## JesperMP (6 September 2010)

Mach doch ein Beispiel für uns.
Wie verbindet man die konfigurierte WinCC Flex Variabeln zu dein Java Program ?


----------



## funkdoc (7 September 2010)

du musst den MySQL server vom winccflex produkt installieren (der glaub ich beim advanced produkt automatisch dabei ist).

mit dem SQL server die benötigten DBs der steuerung austauschen.
im java applet eine SQL query programmieren (gibts schon alles fix und fertig gecodet)

daten per java visualisieren.

grüsse


----------



## Larry Laffer (7 September 2010)

Ähhhh ... ohne mich damit jetzt tiefer auseinander setzen zu wollen ... Bis du wirklich sicher, dass das einfacher in der Handhabung und im Machen ist als die von Jesper vorgestellte Geschichte ...?!


----------



## JesperMP (7 September 2010)

Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe:
Variabel-Daten zyklisch mit ein SQL Datenbank austauschen (per VBS vermute ich).
Java Program selbst erstellen.
Java Program in ein Webseite einbetten.
Webseite aufrufen.

Das scheint ziemlich einfach zu sein. :icon_wink:
Hast du ein Beispiel ?


----------



## funkdoc (7 September 2010)

tut mir leid, ein konkretes beispiel hab ich jetzt nicht parat.
in meiner alten firma hat das einer gemacht. ich war erstaunt vom funktionsumfang dieses diagramms.
eventuell kann ich diesen kollegen wiedermal besuchen, dann seh ich mir noch mal den code an und poste den hier.

ich persönlich arbeite bei meinem wincc flex projekt auch mit Java und javascript im Browser. ich verwende es eher für banale sachen, wie etwa das bild einer netzwerkkamera in die winccflex runtime zu holen. 

einen nachteil hat natürlich java schon... werden die operationen komplexer, benötigt man mehr rechenleistung, wo man eventuell bei panels schnell mal an die grenzen stösst.

grtz


----------



## Lupo (27 Juli 2011)

@JesperMP:
Ich muss diesen Thread aus aktuellem Anlass noch einmal hervorholen.
Ich habe da noch ein paar Fragen, nach Möglichkeit an den TE :

- hast du das schon öfter ohne Probleme zu bekommen so eingesetzt ?
- hast du auch schon einmal versucht, das Ganze mit dem MsChart von Microsoft zu machen ? Einbinden läßt sich der auch.
- gehen auch mehrere Profilkurven in einer Anzeige ?
- wenn mehrere unterschiedliche Kurven mit unterschiedlichem Verlauf gehen - wie werden die bei AddPoint identifiziert ? Nur über die Kurvenfarbe ?
- wie triggerst du das Anzeigen ? Mit dem Statuswechsel des Kurvenbits 1 -> 0 ? Oder anders ?

Zu meiner Aufgabenstellung :
Ich habe ein Werte-Array mit Kraftwerten und eins mit dazu passenden Positionswerten, jeweils Real, die ich mir aus der Steuerung lade. Die Anzahl der Werte ist unbestimmt (irgend etwas zwischn 100 und 200) aber das sollte auch nicht die Rolle spielen. Zu dem Werten möchte ich außerdem noch gerne den Grenzwert-Rahmen einblenden. Der ist ein Parallelogramm und besteht aus 7 x- und y-Werten.
Würde das so gehen ?
Wie lange würde Flex2008 PC-Runtime schätzungsweise brauchen, um diese Anzahl von Werten an den ActiveX zu übertragen ?

Danke schon einmal im Vorraus.


----------



## JesperMP (27 Juli 2011)

- hast du das schon öfter ohne Probleme zu bekommen so eingesetzt ?
*Ja. Ich verwende es in unser Standard Programme.*

- hast du auch schon einmal versucht, das Ganze mit dem MsChart von Microsoft zu machen ? Einbinden läßt sich der auch.
*Habe ich nicht probiert. Obwohl einbinden geht, bezweifle ich das es lauft innerhalb von WinCC Flex RT. Und, ist MsChart Lizenz-Frei ? (vermute nicht).
*
- gehen auch mehrere Profilkurven in einer Anzeige ?
*Ja. Jeder Kurve muss eine eigene Farbe haben.
*
- wenn mehrere unterschiedliche Kurven mit unterschiedlichem Verlauf gehen - wie werden die bei AddPoint identifiziert ? Nur über die Kurvenfarbe ?
*Ja (so weit meiner Erfahrung).*

- wie triggerst du das Anzeigen ? Mit dem Statuswechsel des Kurvenbits 1 -> 0 ? Oder anders ?
*Per Button und Maus-Klick. Es Ruft den VBS Skript auf.
Ich habe auch ein Tip um die Tags zu aktualisieren. Sonnst sind sie mit Nullen befüllt weil das Skript aktualisiert bevor die Tags.
Muss es zuerst finden.*

Zu meiner Aufgabenstellung :
Ich habe ein Werte-Array mit Kraftwerten und eins mit dazu passenden Positionswerten, jeweils Real, die ich mir aus der Steuerung lade. Die Anzahl der Werte ist unbestimmt (irgend etwas zwischn 100 und 200) aber das sollte auch nicht die Rolle spielen. Zu dem Werten möchte ich außerdem noch gerne den Grenzwert-Rahmen einblenden. Der ist ein Parallelogramm und besteht aus 7 x- und y-Werten.
Würde das so gehen ?
*Ja. Das ActiveX "malt" einfach Linien von Punkt zu Punkt*
Wie lange würde Flex2008 PC-Runtime schätzungsweise brauchen, um diese Anzahl von Werten an den ActiveX zu übertragen ?
_*So etwas aktualisiert ohne Visuelle Verzögerung in meiner Anwendung.*_


----------



## JesperMP (27 Juli 2011)

NB: In WinCC v11 soll es angeblich auch X/Y Kurven geben.
Aber blöd ist das die Kurven werden als Splines dargestellt (?!).
Also, weiche Kurven, auch wenn es kein Sinn dafür gibt !
Bin nicht sicher ob die Splines nicht ausschaltbar sind. Wenn nicht, ist es für meine Anwendung völlig unanwendbar.


----------



## Lupo (28 Juli 2011)

Hallo Jesper,
Danke für das Feedback.
Ich habe mich gestern sehr intensiv mit der Sache auseinandergesetzt. Mein Fazit ist allerdings niederschmetternd :
- das Demo-ActiveX von Chestysoft läßt sich zwar als Control einbinden aber nicht auf den Bildschirm bekommen.
- der MsChart läßt sich einbinden und auf den Bildschirm bekommen, wird aber nicht in der Runtime angezeigt und steht dort als Objekt auch nicht zur Verfügung - es wird einfach abgeschaltet oder ignoriert. Ich habe es auf dem Runtime-Rechner selbstverständlich auch registriert.

Kommen wir also zu dem Chestysoft-OCX :
- Wie stellst du es an das Flex2008 bereit ist es zu verwenden ?
- Welche Version hast du davon ?

Zum TIA-Portal :
Ja, ich habe auch damit schon mal geliebäugelt - aber die aktuelle Situation läßt mich, wie auch viele andere, davon Abstand nehmen. Ist müßte an meinen Programmen zu große Modifikationen machen um es nutzen zu können (wegen der TIA-Bugs).
Dennoch hatte ich mir das f(x)-Diagramm schon mal angesehen, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob es tatsächlich das macht, was ich damit machen möchte - also einfach bit-getriggerte in der SPS vorliegende Profilkurven darzustellen, im Grunde wie es die Standard-Darstellung macht nur eben als 2D ... 

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn du zu dem Chestysoft-Thema noch etwas mehr schreiben könntest.
Dafür schon einmal Danke !


----------



## JesperMP (28 Juli 2011)

Lupo schrieb:


> Kommen wir also zu dem Chestysoft-OCX :
> - Wie stellst du es an das Flex2008 bereit ist es zu verwenden ?
> - Welche Version hast du davon ?


Demoversion lauft, nur mit ein CopyRight Warnung in die Ecke.
Habe es am laufen unter WinCC Flex RT 2005 SP1 HF7, 2007 HF4, 2008, 2008 SP1, 2008 SP2.

ActiveX muss installiert und registriert sein auf den Ziel PC (Einfach den Installationsprogram fahren).
Verwendest du mein Skript als Vorlage ?
Aktivierst du den Skript ?
Probier ein Button mit den Skript.


----------



## Lupo (29 Juli 2011)

Bei dem Script bin ich noch gar nicht.
Ich bekomme das OCX zwar in Flex2008-SP2 als Control registriert. Ich bekomme es aber nicht auf der Anzeigeseite plaziert - im Entwicklungssystem - es ist kurz da und wird dann sofort wieder entfernt.


----------



## JesperMP (30 Juli 2011)

Kannst du eventuell dein WinCC Flex Projekt auf irgendeine Server speichern ?


----------



## Lupo (1 August 2011)

Hallo Jesper,
das hat nicht mit meinem Projekt zu tun. Wenn ich das ActiveX "Draw" aus dem bereich "Eigene Controls" auf den Bildschirm ziehen möchte und irgendwo loslasse bekomme ich im Ausgabefenster die Meldung "Error  :  ActiveX Control  vom Typ Draw konnte nicht erstellt werden. Keine Lizenz vorhanden."
Deshalb meine Frage nach der von dir verwendeten Version. Vielleicht ist meine gerade erst heruntergeladene Version neuer als deine und da ist eine "neue Funktion" hineinentwickelt worden.

Gruß und schon einmal Danke bis hierhin.


----------



## JesperMP (1 August 2011)

Draw kenne ich nicht.
Die ActiveX von Chestysoft heisst CsxGraph.
Meine Version ist v1.6.


----------



## Lupo (1 August 2011)

OK ... Problem 1 ist nun gelösst ... 

Das ActiveX des csxGraphTrial heisst in Flex als Control eingebunden dann Draw - das ist eigentlich auch nicht entscheidend.
Ich hatte mir anfänglich nur das *.ocx auf mein Programmiergerät in das Verzeichnis "c:\windows\system32" gespielt und dort mit regsvr32 per Eingabe registriert. Dann taucht das Ding zwar in der Control-Liste auf, ist aber nicht weiter verwendbar. Beim Durchlesen der Anleitung steht dann im Kleingedruckten, dass man das mitgelieferte Lizenz-File auch mit in dem Verzeichnis haben muß - auch bei der Trial-Version. Nun kann ich das ActiveX auch auf den Bildschirm bringen. 
Es bringt mir aber erstmal nur eine leere graue Fläche - ist das so korrekt ?
Wenn ja, dann wird der rest dann wohl über das Script entschieden mit dem ich mich als Nächstes auseinander setze.
Falls du da noch Tipps für mich hast : immer her damit !  Ansonsten melde ich mich bei weiteren Fragen.

Wie schon geschrieben : Erstmal Danke


----------



## JesperMP (1 August 2011)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> Das ActiveX des csxGraphTrial heisst in Flex als Control eingebunden dann Draw - das ist eigentlich auch nicht entscheidend.
> Ich hatte mir anfänglich nur das *.ocx auf mein Programmiergerät in das Verzeichnis "c:\windows\system32" gespielt und dort mit regsvr32 per Eingabe registriert. Dann taucht das Ding zwar in der Control-Liste auf, ist aber nicht weiter verwendbar.


Das ganze wird automatisch für dich erstellt wenn du das installationsprogram verwendest.


			
				Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> Es bringt mir aber erstmal nur eine leere graue Fläche - ist das so korrekt ?
> Wenn ja, dann wird der rest dann wohl über das Script entschieden mit dem ich mich als Nächstes auseinander setze.


Genau so ist es.

edit: Es wurde mich interessieren wenn es neuheiten zu den CsxGraph gekommen ist.


----------



## Lupo (1 August 2011)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Das ganze wird automatisch für dich erstellt wenn du das installationsprogram verwendest.


Das habe ich später auch festgestellt. Es war halt nur zuerst so, dass ich mit Rechner 1 die EXE von Chestysoft heruntergeladen habe um deren Inhalt (die OCX) dann auf dem Rechner 2 zu benutzen - so kam das dann 



JesperMP schrieb:


> Es wurde mich interessieren wenn es neuheiten zu den CsxGraph gekommen ist.


Da ich dann ja auch die V1.6 benutzen werde wird es da wohl keine Neuigkeiten geben.
Außerdem wollte ich da doch auch etwas von dir lernen 
Was interessiert dich denn ?


----------



## JesperMP (1 August 2011)

> Was interessiert dich denn ?


Verbesserungen die ich wünsche:
1. Das man eine Datenmenge als Punkte haben gleichzeitig mit eine andere Datenmengte als ein Linie.
2. Das man die Aksen mit eine frei Skalierung aufteilen kann; so das man z.B. die Werte mit 0-100 Auflösung in die Kurven plaziert werden, wobei die Aksen mit 0.00-1.00 Auflösung eingeteilt werden.


----------



## Lupo (1 August 2011)

Ich habe da auf jeden Fall schon einmal die Property "Decimals" gesehen. ich weiß im Augenblick nicht, was die macht aber vielleicht hat die etwas mit deiner Skalierung zu tun.

Ich hätte auch noch eine Frage (oder 2) , weil ich das bis jetzt noch nicht gefunden habe :
- wie lege ich den x- bzw. y-Achsen-Bereich fest ? Ich möchte auf der x-Achse z.B. Werte von 20 bis 40 haben und auf der y-Achse Werte von 100 bis 150.
- kann ich die Darstellungsgröße des Diagramms auch festlegen - also das es 300 * 300 Pixel groß ist und auch so bleibt ?
- kann ich die Länge der Achsen (in Pixeln) auch fest vorgeben ?
- zeigt das Diagrammm nur INT's an oder auch REAL's ?

Wäre schön, wenn du mir das kurz mitteilen könntest ...


----------



## JesperMP (1 August 2011)

N.B.
Ich habe von Chestysoft ein "Spezialversion" bekommen.
Was Speziell ist, ist das der Komponent hat ein .password parameter, wie im Beispiel VBS code. Mit das Password wird das OCX freigegeben.

Der Grund ist das die normale Lizenzdatei nicht so einfach in WinCC Flex VBS eingebunden werden kann.
Ich habe das per mail erklärt, und dann bekam ich diese Variante.


----------



## Lupo (1 August 2011)

JesperMP schrieb:


> N.B.
> Ich habe von Chestysoft ein "Spezialversion" bekommen.
> Was Speziell ist, ist das der Komponent hat ein .password parameter, wie im Beispiel VBS code. Mit das Password wird das OCX freigegeben.


 
Gut, dass du das schreibst ...
Was muß ich denn angeben, damit es bei mir genau so wird ?


----------



## JesperMP (1 August 2011)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> - wie lege ich den x- bzw. y-Achsen-Bereich fest ? Ich möchte auf der x-Achse z.B. Werte von 20 bis 40 haben und auf der y-Achse Werte von 100 bis 150.
> - kann ich die Darstellungsgröße des Diagramms auch festlegen - also das es 300 * 300 Pixel groß ist und auch so bleibt ?
> - kann ich die Länge der Achsen (in Pixeln) auch fest vorgeben ?


Ich empfehle dich alle Parameter als Variabeln anzulegen. Wenn du dann alle Variabeln in Eingabefelder bringt, und das Skript auf ein Button liegst, dann kannst du damit eksperimentieren biss es wirklich schön aussieht.
Mach auch einige Linienwerte als Variabeln, so das du mit .Drawpoint ein paar Linien machen kann. Sonnst ist das Anzeige auch leer.



			
				Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> - zeigt das Diagrammm nur INT's an oder auch REAL's ?


Leider nur INTs. Du kannst REAL Tags verwenden, aber die Werte werden zum laufzeit in Ganzzahlen abgerundet.


----------



## JesperMP (1 August 2011)

Lupo schrieb:


> Gut, dass du das schreibst ...
> Was muß ich denn angeben, damit es bei mir genau so wird ?


Ich errinnere es nicht 100%.
Glaube es lag damit das man mit ein Lizenzierte Version ein .lic Datei bekommt, die man im "Normalfall" mit Visual Basic (nicht VBS) verlinkt. Diese verfahren gibt es gar nicht bei WinCC Flexible.

Du kannst meine Name nennen, sagen das du hast genau dieselbe Entwicklungsumgebung, und bitten das du bekommst dasselbe wie ich.


----------



## Lupo (1 August 2011)

Hallo Jesper,
nur mal ein kurzes Resume des heutigen Tages :
- das ActiveX läuft jetzt und das so, wie ich es mir vorstelle
- ich habe eine FullVersion geordert mit dem Vermerk, so eine zu bekommen, wie du sie erhalten hast.

Nochmals Danke für die geleistete Unterstützung.


----------



## JesperMP (2 August 2011)

Super.

Zeig uns ein Screenshot wenn du etwas fertig hast.


----------



## Alyot (9 Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

ist zwar schon länger her das dieses Thema bearbeitet wurde, jedoch habe ich ein Problem das evtl. mit der hier Vorgestellten Methode funktionieren könnte:


Ich habe über z.B. 10 Stunden, 30 mögliche Sollwerte und möchte diese in einer Datenbank hinterlegen. 
Daraus soll eine Sollkurve generiert werden.
Jetzt wünscht der Kunde, dass der aktuelle Istwert zb jede Minute eingelesen wird and Datenbank übergeben und in das Diagramm eingefügt wird (Istkurve).

Also Sollwertkurve soll beim Start schon sichtbar sein. Istwertkurve soll im Betrieb generiert werden.

Geht das mit der hier im Thema Vorgestellten Kurve oder hat jemand eine andere Idee. L

Laut Siemens schafft WinCC das nicht. Eventuell mit Skripten, leider habe ich da noch keine Ahnung.

Vielen Dank im Vorraus.


----------



## JesperMP (9 Dezember 2013)

Ja, du kannst mehrere Linien aufzeichnen.
Du kontrollierst völlig wie sie verlaufen sollen. Die Linien werden von X/Y-Punkt zu X/Y-Punkt aufgezichnet.
Es gibt etwas mehr Arbeit damit die Daten einzulesen und in X/Y Koordinaten zu wandeln.
Es lautet wie mein erste Beispiel in ersten Eintrag. Grüne Linie = Sollwert. Schwarze Linie = Istwert.

Aber es gibt ein Problem mit das Anzahl von Sollwerte. Du brauchts 30, und dazu kommt die Istwert(e). 
Der ActiveX unterscheidet die verschidene Kurven über der Farbe den man für jeden Kurve definiert.
Theoretisch sollte es 256 Farben geben, aber wenn ich damit eksperimentiere scheint es es gibt nur 16 oder 32 die man tatsäglich verwenden kann.
30 Sollwert-Kurven in eine Kurvenaufzeichnung wird auch etwas verwirrend. Nur meine Meinung.

Oder meinst du es ist nur einen Kurve, aber der Kurve kann 70 feste Werte haben ? Das wäre unproblematisch.

Oder meinst du etwas anders ?


----------



## Alyot (9 Dezember 2013)

Hallo erst mal Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Ich habe max. 30 Punkte auf der Kurve. Kurven sind es ingesammt 6 Stück. 3x Sollwert und 3x Istwert zum Vergleich.


----------



## Alyot (9 Dezember 2013)

Müsste dann ja Funktionieren, oder?

Ich werd das mal versuchen zu realisieren. 
Falls Fragen auftauchen könntest du mir Helfen?


----------



## JesperMP (9 Dezember 2013)

Ja, musste funktionieren.

edit:
Ich glaube du brauchst 3-mal Trendkurven mit jeweils 1-mal Sollwert und 1-mal Istwert.
Das geht ohne Probleme.


----------

